# Need help naming this puppy!



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I have had this poor dog for a month now and she still does not have a proper name! (I just call her Conchito, Pupperito Conchito, or Conchito Burrito 😂) 

She is a cairn terrier. Same breed as Toto from Wizard of Oz. It is a rugged old Scottish breed, originally used for vermin control, which is what she'll be used for. So I'm looking for a rough-and-tumble name, maybe a warrior name or something a little tough, but not too big because she is a little dog! Cute is okay too. She has a very typical terrier personality- independent, outgoing, stubborn, and bold. I looked into Scottish names but am not a fan of most of them. Norse seems to be better. My favorite name I have come up with so far was Astrid, but whenever I mention the name people usually cringe and make that face like you've just shown them an ugly baby. It doesn't roll off the tongue particularly well either. I'm running out of inspiration, so I'm open to suggestions before Conchito Burrito becomes permanent 🤣

I do have two other dogs (Great Pyrenees) named Tova and Troika, but the new puppy doesn't have to match the T theme.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dora, Dorothy, Delilah, Lovinly, Bella. Such a cutie!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Some Norse names (these all have cool meanings too if you look them up)
Freja or Freya
Thora
Thyra
Tyra
Some non Norse names
Bristol
Philia
Tonka
Token
I’ll think of some more soon but these I think kinda go with your other dogs names.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Artemis
Beatrix
Athena
Juniper
Andrea
Daphne
Coriander
Lupine
Sylvia
Ophelia

Personally I love Astrid. I understand the reason some people don't like it, but if you do, I think you should shun all those nay-sayers and name your dog what you like! 😉

Also you could just call her Rito, short for burrito. 😆🌯


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Heather would fit the Scottish theme!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Bailey
Nova 
Lucy


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

She is adorable! I love the name Freya.

Rogue
Harley
Sheba
Phoenix
River
Sage 
Duchess
Lady
Ember
Echo
Harper
Thea
Ivy
Bindi


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Off the top of my head for names Murdina or Talia.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

This is the name I see when I look at her. Don't know what country Poppet originated from though, and whether it is even a common or proper name. I've always though of Poppet as a term of endearment.
Urban Dictionary: poppet


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Cass/Cassy

Zelda(Warrior)

Jade(stone for defense)

Athena(goddess of agility, intelligence)

Lexie

Nora

Sasha(defender)

Xena(warrior princess)

(Those are warrior names, most of which are either Greek or Norse)

Others:

Juno(wife of Zeus)

Mimi(means faithful guardian)

Echo

Jinx

Kaia

Willow


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I thought of Freya, too!
But I also like Heather.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goatastic43 said:


> Cass/Cassy
> 
> Zelda(Warrior)
> 
> ...


I have a LGD I named Xena for that reason and a male names Gabriel.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Freyja.... also popped in my head for her. Maybe even Odelia.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great name ideas.

Adorable puppy.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

FREYA! Lol that was my cats name so I'm partial....  
Astrid is cute, means divine beauty! Tove means Gorgeous  ! 






Old Norse Girl Names


Looking for the perfect name for your little one? Search Belly Ballot to discover the popularity, meanings, and origins of thousands of names from around the world.




babynames.net


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

__





115 Female Viking Names For Your Baby | Kidadl


Want to give your baby girl a strong and beautiful name that she’ll be happy to carry? Check out this list of female Viking names for inspiration.



kidadl.com


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my! She looks just like my dad’s Shichi!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Tell us what name you decide to go with when you do!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I like Mackie,Dandy or Mcgregor...sorry. but I can picture her in a kilt. She is a cutie!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello...????


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

What a cutie! I love her!

Freya was the first thing that popped into my head too. I thought about naming one of my goats Freya, but I have a friend who has a pig with a similar name so I didn't. 

I like Astrid too!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Either Bailey, Burrito, Freya, or Short Stack


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Hello...????


@ Lil Boogie
I like the new photo on your thumbnail!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> @ Lil Boogie
> I like the new photo on your thumbnail!


Thank you. Its big ol Annie lol....


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thank you. Its big ol Annie lol....


I thought so. Is she like your new favorite goat now? To what I've heard she's pretty kickass


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> I thought so. Is she like your new favorite goat now? To what I've heard she's pretty kickass


 Friendly warning, please watch your language, I would encourage members to read the rules.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

K.B. said:


> FREYA! Lol that was my cats name so I'm partial....
> Astrid is cute, means divine beauty! Tove means Gorgeous  !
> 
> 
> ...


I had a goat named Freya once!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> I thought so. Is she like your new favorite goat now? To what I've heard she's pretty kickass


Hahhaha lol😂😂😂. I would say yes but my number one is always Cupcake. After all she started all this for me!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

@Calistar Have you given the lil pup a name yet?


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for the great suggestions everyone!! I want to reply to each of you, but quoting multiple messages is a beast on this phone and I haven't had a chance to get on my desktop yet- I keep hoping I'll have time 😂 I have not decided on a name yet but you all have some up with some good suggestions and I've added them to my list 😊 I will let everyone know when I decide, and l'm still hoping to be able to better reply to each of you!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

@Calistar Have you named the lil puppy yet?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> @Calistar Have you named the lil puppy yet?


Yes!! Surely the girl has a name by now. Can't wait to hear what you decided!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Calistar?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Have you decided on a name for her yet, @Calistar?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Have you decided on a name for her yet, @Calistar?


Id like to know too lol.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I think @Calistar is keeping it a state secret


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I feel so horrible for not getting back to you all like I wanted! I really appreciate everyone's suggestions! And yes, the puppy does finally have a name! But only as of about a week and a half ago! 🙈 

To be fair, the puppy has changed so much, and I really don't think ANY name really fit when she was little! So I have been calling her Conchito, Pupperito Conchito, Conchito Burrito, etc all this time 😆 For almost 4 months 😆 But now she actually looks like a real dog, sort of, and I've decided on the name Thistle. It's the National flower of Scotland, so I get my Scottish name, and it's hardy and rugged and sharp, just like my dog 😋 Looking back at the pictures of her when she was little, she didn't look much like a Thistle, but now I think she does. I really liked Freya, Xena, and Nova too, but ultimately I think this fits her best 😊


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Oh my! She has definitely gotten bigger!🥰looks like she could be a thistle!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just adorable!


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

I love it! It suits her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a cutie!💞💖💗


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw I love that name! She’s adorable! ️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Calistar said:


> I feel so horrible for not getting back to you all like I wanted! I really appreciate everyone's suggestions! And yes, the puppy does finally have a name! But only as of about a week and a half ago! 🙈
> 
> To be fair, the puppy has changed so much, and I really don't think ANY name really fit when she was little! So I have been calling her Conchito, Pupperito Conchito, Conchito Burrito, etc all this time 😆 For almost 4 months 😆 But now she actually looks like a real dog, sort of, and I've decided on the name Thistle. It's the National flower of Scotland, so I get my Scottish name, and it's hardy and rugged and sharp, just like my dog 😋 Looking back at the pictures of her when she was little, she didn't look much like a Thistle, but now I think she does. I really liked Freya, Xena, and Nova too, but ultimately I think this fits her best 😊
> 
> ...


She is definitely a thistle! Cute little pupper, though not so little anymore


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Thistle is fabulous. Let us know if she's a good varmint dog! 🤗


----------

